# String mit String verbinden



## matt89 (11. Apr 2011)

Wie kann ich den am schnellsten zwei strings in java miteinander verbinden

ich will aus d/file.mp3 das hier machen /d/file.mp3
also den slash vorne anhängen???


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Apr 2011)

Am schnellsten (wenig Aufwand) mit dem _+ Operator_.
Per Methode ginge das mit String#concat().
Viele Strings hängt man mit der append()-Methode aus StringBuilder aneinander.


----------



## Haave (11. Apr 2011)

Z.B. mit 
	
	
	
	





```
"/" + "/d/file.mp3"
```
.
Ist aber afaik aus performancetechnischer Sicht nicht sooo toll.


----------



## matt89 (11. Apr 2011)

ach ja klar mit dem + man bin ich doof danke


----------



## Gastredner (11. Apr 2011)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Schleifen, ja, aber ansonsten sollte der Compiler dir das optimieren. Es gab mal so einen schönen Vergleich von 6 verschiedenen Methoden, Strings aneinanderzuhängen, und unter Java 6 war die folgende die schnellste (aus Erinnerung niedergeschrieben, kann die Seite leider nicht finden - falls noch einer den Link hat, bitte schicken):

```
public String concat(String str1, String str2, String str3, String str4, String str5, String str6) {
	return str1 + str2 + str3 + str4 + str5 + str6;
}
```


----------

